# ordner auflisten



## ruNN0r (23. Februar 2006)

hi,
brauche mal dringend Hilfe!
wenn es geht ganz schnell 

ich will ordner und unterordner auflisten!
leider habe ich wenig ahnung in java.
ich kann nicht viel und alles was ich mache ist noch in der DOS anwendung. wenn es nach mir ginge würde ich gerne schneller und mehr arbeiten um weiter zu kommen aber man kennt ja die lehrer! also das is nicht für die schule sondern nur für mich. also keine Hausaufgabe oder so 
ich will nämlich mehr machen als in der Schule

THX


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

schau dir doch mal die Klasse File, insbesondere die Methoden list und listFiles an.



			
				ruNN0r hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich kann nicht viel und alles was ich mache ist noch in der DOS anwendung.


Gibt es jetzt schon eine Java VM für DOS?  Du meinst wohl eher Konsolenanwendungen.


----------



## ruNN0r (23. Februar 2006)

ja genau die meine ich.
ich meinte halt nur das DOS aussehen 

THX


----------



## ruNN0r (23. Februar 2006)

ok wie ich schon sagste so viel ahnung habe ich noch net!

ich versuche die verzeichnisse usw auszulisten.
    File dir = new File("c:/");
    File[] files = dir.listFiles();
das sollte gehen jedoch die ausgabe macht mir schwirigkeiten
es kommt immer: [Ljava.io.File;@1add2dd

also wie geht das? bidde net lachen 

ach ja die java.io.File ist geladen 
habe
import java.io.*;
gemacht


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (23. Februar 2006)

ruNN0r hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das sollte gehen jedoch die ausgabe macht mir schwirigkeiten
> es kommt immer: [Ljava.io.File;@1add2dd


Wie sieht denn der Code für die Ausgabe aus?


----------



## ruNN0r (23. Februar 2006)

ja ^^ 
ich habe es mal so versucht.
System.out.println(files);


----------



## fanste (23. Februar 2006)

Hi,

So sollte das ganze gehen.

```
/**
  *
  * Beschreibung
  *
  * @version 1.0 vom 23.02.2006
  * @author grubi
  */
import java.io.*;
public class file {

  public static void main(String[] args) {
      File dir = new File("c:/");
      File[] files = dir.listFiles();
      
      for(int i=0;i<files.length;i++)
      {
        System.out.println(files[i].getName());
      }
  }
}
```

Verwendest du einen speziellen Java Editor? Wenn nicht, könnte ich die den Java Editor empfehlen. Wenn man ihn richtig eingestellt hat (Pfad zur Doc, usw) ist der SEHR hilfreich. (zeigt nach eingabe eines . (Punkt) die zur Verfügung stehenden Funktionen an. Bsp: files[i].  dann kommt die Liste)


----------



## ruNN0r (23. Februar 2006)

den verwende ich.
den finde ich gut.
in der schule will unser leher uns immer JOE andrehen aber den habe ich gehasst bis ich diesen gefunden habe. ich finde diesen 100mal besser!
sagt aber irgendwie jeder ^^

Danke für den Code. auf das getName() wäre ich jetzt nicht gekommen! das mit der for schleife hatte ich auch im sinn die habe ich schonmal so angewendet.


----------



## fanste (23. Februar 2006)

Wenn du den JavaEditor verwendest, zeigt er da bei dir keine Liste mit Funktionen an? So bin ich nämlich gerade auf getName() gekommen. Hatte ich vorher ja noch nie benutzt


----------

